# 5/16" core box bit



## hawkeyes (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello all does anyone know where I can find a 5/16" dia core box bit.I have an old hanson and my normal supplier can not get.
thanks Hawkeyes


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's is just one link. try google I'm sure there are plenty of others Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

Regards

Harold


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Core Box Router Bit 1/4" x 5/16"- Used for Routing, carving, rounding over, milling, moulding, beading, coving, dove tailing, plunge cutting and flush trimming., with Hand Held or Table Router: Home Improvement

=======


----------



## hawkeyes (Apr 4, 2011)

great I will look into the bit
hawkeyes


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I didn't know Heleta was selling on Amazon. I've got several of their bits and they are really good for the price. May save a bit on shipping going to them directly:
carbide products - router bits


----------



## adrixmerkado (Nov 2, 2011)

It's really that hard to trust in toolshops when you read about them online (No offense, just stating facts) that they have quality products but then when you have them, you'll get disappointed. Why don't you try looking in Gilatools.com? I used to buy at Gilatools for core bits for my crew for years since I manage a construction guys or carpenters for a living. For me, they have quality diamond core bit and drills like MK Diamond or even Makita's.

I usually buy Stone core bits and wet core bits from them and my crew tells me that it's quite good and handy-dandy. Note that you should have choose premium ones.

That's all and hope that helps a lot.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Handy Dandy ?
I think you are confusing something because the site you linked doesn't sell router bits.
Is this spam ?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

gav said:


> Handy Dandy ?
> I think you are confusing something because the site you linked doesn't sell router bits.
> Is this spam ?


I believe this is just a language/translation problem - the poster was referring to the diamond bits used to drill out cores from concrete.

Core Bit - Diamond Core Bit | Stone and Construction Industry Equipment & Tools

I made that error on one of his earlier posts - we are talking about core box bits....

MLCS core box and round nose router bits


----------

